# Black GTF?



## dihsmaj (Jan 26, 2011)

Yesterday, at a pet shop, I went to look at the reptiles and amphibians they had.
I saw they had a black Green Tree Frog. It's colour resembled liquorice, and it was next to a normal Green Tree Frog.
Would this be a skin disease, or just hypermelanism?


----------



## crikey (Jan 26, 2011)

what pet shop is it and do you have there email and how much did thay want for it

cheers


----------



## hornet (Jan 26, 2011)

Can you get pics? hypermelanism isnt unknown in amphibians so its possible


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorry hornet, can't get pics. I have to go get a lot of stuff from Bunnings today, have to get new shoes tomorrow, and then on Friday I have to get school books. 
Crikey, I'll PM it to you.


----------



## hornet (Jan 26, 2011)

if you could pm me the shops details to mate that would be appreciated


----------



## IgotFrogs (Jan 26, 2011)

my GTF tend to go a Dark Chocolate to Brown depending on what kind of background they are on .... they change colours alot


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 26, 2011)

Frogs, it was a black background, also, it was with a normal green GTF.


----------



## Dannyboi (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah my guess is it was just blending in, one of my GTF's goes blue from time to time. I have seen GTF's close to black at an aquarium store near here kinda like licorice they don't treat them right no UV so they aren't colourful.


----------



## crikey (Jan 26, 2011)

just got an email from them its not hypermelanism its just a normal green tre frog thats changed its colour


----------



## frogboy77 (Jan 26, 2011)

sometimes tree frogs go dark browns to blacks if they are cold or stressed, but can also change their colour depending on their sorroundings like the background


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 26, 2011)

Whoops, thanks crikey.


----------



## FAY (Jan 27, 2011)

They can go very dark and very light.

Here is a pic of some of mine, gives you an idea of the colour differences.


----------



## Asharee133 (Jan 27, 2011)

FAY said:


> They can go very dark and very light.
> 
> Here is a pic of some of mine, gives you an idea of the colour differences.


 LOL that pic is so cute, just makes you wanna poke em. so pudgy :3


----------



## Dannyboi (Jan 27, 2011)

What are you feeding yours meal worms??? Fairly fat GTF's. I love it.you should name them Buddha Jabba the hut and Peter Griffin.


----------



## byron_moses (Jan 27, 2011)

FAY said:


> They can go very dark and very light.
> 
> Here is a pic of some of mine, gives you an idea of the colour differences.


 fay they r so cute and podgy look like fat old men


----------



## pythons73 (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh well,i thought i was onto something new..Another 12months wasted on what i thought were hyper Tree frogs,i was ready to retire also..I had everything in place to settle down and enjoy my life,now i hear there only normal GTF,that change colour..What next...


----------



## FAY (Jan 27, 2011)

Dannyboi said:


> What are you feeding yours meal worms??? Fairly fat GTF's. I love it.you should name them Buddha Jabba the hut and Peter Griffin.



haha nah, they are lucky to get two adult woodies every two weeks. That is the build of them....like I say to people....have you ever seen a skinny hippo???


----------



## Tristan (Jan 27, 2011)

i love that they look like they are smiling


----------

